# Wrist strap found for garmin edge 500 (so I can use it for running)



## simmi (6 Jun 2013)

I have started to do quite a bit of running as I can fit it into my lifestyle better when I haven't got time for a decent cycle.
I have been using my Garmin edge 500 to record my runs just by slipping it into my pocket.
The only change I make to cycling is to alter the laps to one mile to give me my mile splits.
This works great but doesn't allow me to check how i am doing during the run.
So I was looking for a way to use my Garmin Edge 500 on my wrist. 
After much searching I came across this on the internet.
The original use of the kit it for a garmin forerunner so is not labelled for use with the garmin edge.
but the strap fits the garmin edge perfectly with the only draw back being that when located the garmin is at 90 degrees to a normal watch position.
Not a huge problem and overcome by wearing on the underside of the wrist.
I guess garmin don't market a wrist strap for the edge as they would rather sell you a £300 forerunner instead.
The only other drawback I can think of is that you run in minutes/mile and not mph but with a little maths you can convert your ideal pace eg. 8 minute miles = 7.5 mph (60 divided by 8 = 7.5)


----------



## Cush (13 Jan 2014)

Has anyone used this strap with the edge 200?


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Jan 2014)

I don't think the 200 reads HR


----------



## Tommy2 (14 Jan 2014)

simmi said:


> I guess garmin don't market a wrist strap for the edge as they would rather sell you a £300 forerunner instead.


To be fair it's not a running watch and doesn't seem to do all the things you want for running, maybe you could sell your 500 and get a 310xt or 910xt that will do both bike and run (and swim).


----------



## Cush (14 Jan 2014)

A lot of the people I know who walk will not be worried about H/R or mapping capability's of a GPS but will be attracted by the basics of the 200 and if they cycle as well they will see it as the ideal tool to record walks and rides with out having to buy two GPS's . So yes a watch strap sounds an ideal solution and so much the better if an existing watch strap can be adapted.


----------



## simmi (19 Jan 2014)

Since my original post I have bought a 310xt as I now do a lot of running, but for anyone who does want a cheep alternative to shelling out big money on an additional GPS device the wrist strap does the job.


----------



## Tommy2 (19 Jan 2014)

Jeez Garmin saw you coming!! I kid 

How are you finding it for cycling compared to the 500? I've never used a cycling specific garmin.


----------



## simmi (19 Jan 2014)

lol you're right Tommy2 as I have 3 in total a golf specific one as well. I have never used my 310xt for cycling as I use the route plotting function on my 500 most of the time plus the 310xt uses an ant+ stick to upload data which for some reason i have to search for each time I have a run to upload.


----------

